# Wine Making Log



## masta (Mar 9, 2005)

My next task is to develop a wine log that our members and customers can use when making their wines. I know there are many logs out there but I want to combine the best parts of them into one that is easy to use and also helpful.


My plan is to make two versions: one that can be printed out and used as a paper copy. The other would be a electronic copy that would incorporate some of the charts and conversions that I have posted already.


Please let me know if you have any suggestions or wishes for this log.


----------



## geocorn (Mar 9, 2005)

We would really like your feedback on this topic. We want to make something everyone can use, whether it is a kit or a fresh wine. We also want to make it easy to use.


----------



## Texas Rose' (Mar 9, 2005)

I have developed my own log, but I don't like it! I have started a notebook to contain all the recipes (all three of them) I have tried and how I went about making them, how long before I racked, SG, so on and so forth. I would love to see one that you pros have made! As a person who loves recipes and good things to eat and drink, I like to duplicate my successes and analyze my disasters so that I can improve my skills. Looking forward to seeing your log!!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 9, 2005)

I have my own log. I will post it as soon as I find it. Feel free to change whatever you'd like.





It's very simple, without all the fancy testing values, simply because I don't use them.





Let me dig around in my computer to find it.





You can print on the front and back. On the front, the normal log. On the back, in-depth tasting notes.





Be right back... 





Maritna


----------



## Hippie (Mar 9, 2005)

A good log should have spaces for starting and ending SG, K-meta amount, sorbate amount, and a place for other chemicals, plus plenty of room to write down methods info and lots of room for tasting and other notes.


----------



## Joseph1 (Mar 9, 2005)

My log is about as simple as it gets. It is a Word table with four columns: date, Specific Gravity, temperature and comments/observations. When I start the wine, I enter the date, starting gravity, temperature when I pitch the yeast and my recipe in the comments column. Comments include the results of anything I test such as pH and TA, as well as any adjustments I make.


Every time I do something with the wine, I record it on my log. When I take SG readings during primary, I record observations on the progress (e.g. low foaming yeast with this fruit). When I rack the wine, I record comments on any additions made and observations on taste, color and clarity. Any thoughts I have on changes the next time I make this style wine (more fruit, different yeast, different oaking regime, different temperature, etc.), I record in the comments column.


When I bottle, I record any adjustments, final SG, alcohol content and tasting comments. I then print out the log and put it in a three ring binder. I keep a separate cellar log for my post bottling tasting and observations (Two columns: date and observations). The first entry in the cellar log is the date bottled. When the last bottle is gone, I will file my cellar log with my wine log for a beginning to end history.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 9, 2005)

I sent my log to Scott. We will see what he does with it. 





I'm sure there'll be lots of revising!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 10, 2005)

It will be cool to have yet another master copy of a wine log in case I decide to stop using the oneI currently use.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 11, 2005)

Scott, when you're working on the wine log, please remember the people (women) who don't write in microscopically small handwriting! I'm not saying I write like a 4-year old who needs a whole 8.5x11" piece of paper to write Mom, but the space on my wine-log suited me fine. 








Just a request/opinion.


----------



## masta (Mar 11, 2005)

I will remember that about the spacing, I deal with the same issues at work with certain documents and it can be frustrating.


Thanks


----------



## Bert (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a log I got from another website that I use that maybe of some help. Do you have an e-mail I could send it to??? 


[email protected]*Edited by: masta *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 13, 2005)

I use a log I got online, I find that the comment section has me writing sideways down the end, so more comment room would be usefull.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 13, 2005)

I understand it might be hard to fit all on one page, though. I wonder if there could be an "online" one (HTML).... Hmmmm...





Maybe I'll try something this afternoon!





M.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm sorry if I'm getting anoying, but I didn't start this contest, but I'm going to finish it!!!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 14, 2005)

I didn't get around to the online wine-log thing yesterday, but I will do it tomorrow, I hope. I think it might be fun to see other's wine-logs. Kind of like a wine-blog.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

I think I might can scan the winelog I use, then post it here. I will try to remember to do it. I would likeit better if I had more notes room.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

Glenvall, would you like a copy of mine? I can email it to you if you'd like. It's no big whup (no fancy stuff), but it's pretty straight-forward.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

Sure, lay it on me.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 16, 2005)

I just sent it to you.


----------



## geocorn (Mar 16, 2005)

Med,


Did you send a copy to Masta?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, I also sent a copy to Masta. I'm awaiting the verdict.


----------



## masta (Mar 17, 2005)

I am working on it but my real job keeps getting in the way



.


I will have a draftready soon for review and edits and hopefully have final version ready for April newsletter.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 18, 2005)

Yahoo!!!!





Scott, I don't envy, but I *do* admire,all the work you're doing on this stuff. You're a real worker-bee!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Yep, Scott is the man.


Scott, I emailed you a scanned image of the winelog I use, just for maybe more ideas. I really like Martina's also. It will be cool when you come up with hopefully a combination of several good formats.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

Well, I am a firm believer of the KISS principle (Keep It Simple, Stupid)... It works (so far) for me.


----------



## geocorn (Mar 19, 2005)

AMEN to the KISS principle. Way too many people go out of their way to make things complicated.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

I totally agree. I try to apply this principle to everything in life. It doesn't always work, and sometimes it's hard to find it, but it does work.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

You are right George. This happens alot in winemaking.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

And it happens in life.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow man, that's heavy...


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

Yeah, just call me a heavy chick... 





On the other hand, I don't think that sounds too good.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Uh...no. You aren't heavy. Maybe groovy? Far out? No, that would be your wines.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

Awwwwwww, I'm groovy!









My wines are far out?



I can live with that, I guess. Hehehee


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

Anyone who makes farout wines would have to be groovy.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

Ugh, got the "spamming not permitted" page and I'm TRYING to type slow....


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

Same here I hate that thang!


SCOTT!!!


----------



## masta (Mar 22, 2005)

Never seen that...maybe it's a sign of too much off topic chatter!






Spamming is not permitted" is a very nice built in feature of WebWiz to prevent a "fake user" or an virus engine can repeatly post bunch of msgs to the forum at a certain interval time.


*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

No, it's a sign of posting too much, too fast!


----------



## masta (Mar 22, 2005)

Can't change it as it has a very important function!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 22, 2005)

I guess I will have to ttttttttyyyyyyyppppppeeeee verrrrrrrrryyyyyyy ssssslllllllloooooooowwwwwwwwww........


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

How is that winelog coming along there Scotty?


----------



## masta (Mar 23, 2005)

I have gather many logs from all of you and hope to have a rough draft for review by this weekend. Never seems to be enough time a day to get everything done but I am trying. The goal was to get this done for the April newsletter but I want it be a log that everyone can useand will want to use. I will be looking for lots of feedback on the draft to help get it done right!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 23, 2005)

We're eager to help!





How many people subscribe to the newsletter?


----------



## geocorn (Mar 23, 2005)

We currently have 1,180 people subscribed to the newsletter.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow. Too bad more of them aren't on this forum. Their loss.


----------



## geocorn (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree, but I do not know how to get more people involved. I always talk about the forum each month in the newsletter and mention to every new customer with which I speak.


I have offered discounts and coupons to get people to use the forum, and the number of new people this month is up, but outside of a handful of people, the forum is not being used by wine makers. I am open to any ideas you may have.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know. Everyone is hooked on that other one.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 25, 2005)

Well, I've had a few websites/discussion forums flop, but I can tell you sometimes there's just no rhyme or reason to why it does or does not work. 





I will try to give you some of the experience I have, although I am not a professional marketer, or website designer. Just did it for fun (and some profit) a few years ago. Please don't take this the wrong way - I am just trying to be honest (my husband and I did lots of this, but we were always about 2-3 years AHEAD of the times, and people just never got our concepts) about what works and what doesn't.





First of all, you are doing great with your newsletter. The more people who sign up and hear about the forum, the better. Now, I have signed up for the newsletter at the beginning of march, so I don't know what it all entails. I have read past newsletters on your website, and I thought they were very good. You might want to consider "reminding" people about the forum (and the i.e. March Madness or Awesome April that's coming up) about the middle of the month in a very brief 3-lined email. People (like me) don't like to read a lot of commercials, so keep it brief and to the point in the middle of the month. 





Again, I've never received a newsletter yet, but do it in HTML format and jazz it up a little. Nothing more non-eyecatching than a text-only newsletter. I'd like newsletters that I don't have to pick out the info I want. It's like a newspaper: You see larger headlines that catch your eye, and you read that. If there is something you don't like to read, you see that in the headline as well. Just plain text makes it a little hard to do this. Easy website creation programs like FrontPage (not endorsing, it's just the one I use) is very much like Word -- very visually based. You can change things to look nice - and that's just about all you need to create a simple, yet eyecatching, newsletter.





I have seen "that other forum" post in other forums about that forum. I don't know how ethical it is, but it was done. Maybe look there. 





I will tell you, quite honestly, that I prefer this forum and a forum called "VinTalk" (I'm not promoting, just telling you maybe to look there, combine ideas/thoughts and maybe you can win some over) which is geared to Canadian winemakers. These two forums (yours and VinTalk's) are better because you stick to winemaking. I am the first to admit that I easily get off subject, but we're always _trying_ to stick to it. 


The one thing I think that may scare people away from your forum is that you are also a store. They might be a little worried about having or not having to buy from your store, or they are worried that your store is pushing their products at all given times (which we all know is not true). The one thing you might consider doing is getting a different domain name for the discussion forum: "discussvinewines.com" or maybe something like "fvw-forum.com" You still can keep everything the way it is, but the domain name might generate more hits than if it is associated with a store.


I also think the most active members would all be more than willing to write a "testimonial" to the forum, i.e. how great it is, how simple it is to use, how it's "no-nonsense winemaking" and very non-commercial. Honestly, that is what surprised me the most when I went on here. I thought I'd be egged to buy stuff.





Well, enough of that. If you need anymore help, please let me know. I will be out of town for a while, but I should be online, but if you need anything whatsoever, let me know. It might take a while, but I'll definitely get back to you.





Hope this helps a little. I meant it only in kindness. (I've had discussion forums that I made up my own alter-ego that posted to show activity. This one is still small, but it is active on it's own. That's better than a dead forum - trust me. Give it time and offer your walk-in customers a preview of the forum maybe on a laptop. They'll be impressed for sure, also when they see you put abusiness card with the link on it in their goodies-bag!!!)





Martina*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 25, 2005)

Okay, I just went on the site and looked at the March 2005 newsletter only.





These are just my sugesstions: You should put the Forum part up at the top - right at the beginning. There's a lot of text in the newsletter on the whole, and lots of people may fizzle out by the time they get to the forum part.


Use 2-3 different colors. All headlines should be a couple of font sizes larger, they should be bolded, and they should all be in black.


The parts "
<LI>Call Us! 
<LI>Customer Appreciation Program 
<LI>Customer Referral Program 
<LI>Customer Feedback 
<LI>Unsubscribe </LI>


"


maybe should all be under one title "Customer support" or similar. Can't think of the right word right now, but make it stand out: "Customer Kickbacks" or similar. Everyone loves to save money. I would try to write it with a bit of mystery so that people wonder what actually are the kickbacks. There you can write your phone number, feedback, specials, price reductions, etc....


I really like the bullets at the top, but I wouldn't offer the opportunity to link down to the title. I know it's easier for people to get to the topic they'd like to read, but I think if they are sort of forced to skim the rest, something might stand out and they'll get hooked on another topic (like the forum). If you have the oppotunity to link to "How to sweeten your wine" you might miss reading the part about free stuff on the forum.






These are just my thoughts/sugesstions.


----------

